# Goodbye C-bid?



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

If these bills pass, it seems that C-bid will be gone and premium cigars will become all but affordable.

If you love your cigars and desire to keep enjoying them, PLEASE..............go petition.

I've attached the link and it takes only about 30 seconds to do.

STOP The FDA - CigarBid.com


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in Canada and shaking in my boots!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

zabhatton said:


> I'm in Canada and shaking in my boots!


If you enjoy NC cigars, it will affect you as well.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

huskers said:


> If you enjoy NC cigars, it will affect you as well.


I'm being serious, with prices how they are up here I depend heavily on the US market. Now the FDA is Screwing with us up here as well. I dont know about others but Chris (Frodo) and I purchase heavily from this forum and other online vendors.

If you guys want to know how the FDA regulation will effect you, look up Canadian tobacco laws and regulations.


----------



## stogienoob75 (Feb 27, 2014)

That will truly suck. The only way I can afford this hobby is thanks to American online retailers. Too bad Canadians can't petition the American gov't.

As both a cigarette and cigar smoker I am entirely exhausted of this hypocrisy. We in Canada get taxes beyond any reason and do nothing about it. Taxes should not be created for the punishment of a sector of the population, nor to impact their choices. Either illegalized or leave us the F**K ALONE! 

ok, I'm done with my soap box. Next....


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

stogienoob75 said:


> That will truly suck. The only way I can afford this hobby is thanks to American online retailers. Too bad Canadians can't petition the American gov't.
> 
> As both a cigarette and cigar smoker I am entirely exhausted of this hypocrisy. We in Canada get taxes beyond any reason and do nothing about it. Taxes should not be created for the punishment of a sector of the population, nor to impact their choices. Either illegalized or leave us the F**K ALONE!
> 
> ok, I'm done with my soap box. Next....


I agree guys.


----------



## jcazz (Apr 2, 2011)

Also, go here CigarRights.org (CRA - Cigar Rights of America | Index) and write letters to your Senators & House Representative. I highly recommend you print them and MAIL THEM through the post office. Honest-to-goodness-real-paper-letters get _a lot_ more attention from your Congress critter than an email.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I did it, especially 2 minutes to save my rights to affordable cigars. If you don't you will never see a sub $10 cigar of your choice again.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Done!

:usa2:


"...
America! America!
God shed his grace on thee
And crown thy good with brotherhood
From sea to shining sea!
..."

:u


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

madbricky said:


> I did it, especially 2 minutes to save my rights to affordable cigars. If you don't you will never see a sub $10 cigar of your choice again.


Could you imagine what some of the rare TATS, OPUS, AF and Viaje's would go for if this passed?


----------



## TreySC (May 30, 2014)

Done!


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

This is the response I received from Senator Corker of TN after submitting letters online. I received a similar response from a congressman. Hopefully they vote in our favor if they receive enough communication from us cigar smokers.

*Thank you for contacting my office about S. 772, the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2013. Your input is important to me, and I appreciate the time you took to share your thoughts.

Premium cigar manufacturers and retailers provide products that are fundamentally different from other mass-produced forms of tobacco and have not always been differentiated by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA). Like you, I have concerns about FDA having the authority to impose regulations that are more appropriate to larger cigarette manufacturers rather than the premium cigar industry. As you know, the Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act is currently pending before the Senate Committee on Health, Education, Labor and Pensions. The insights you have provided in your letter will certainly help my staff and me look into the issue.

Thank you again for your letter. I hope you will continue to share your thoughts with me.

Sincerely,

Bob Corker
United States Senator*


----------



## Mikkrulz (Jun 19, 2014)

Done and done


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

can someone enlighten me on what the new proposed legislation is ?


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

jacko said:


> can someone enlighten me on what the new proposed legislation is ?


The FDA proposed tobacco regulations that would affect the premium cigar industry. They seek to define a premium cigar as having a price point of $10 or higher. Premium cigars are not regulated like cigarettes are now so it looks like prices of cigars would have to be above $10 to remain unregulated/taxed. Say goodbye to good $6-7 cigars.

There is a draft law before Congress (S.772) that basically stops the FDA proposal. You can read more at the link provided by Huskers. I can't post links yet so Google S. 772 if you want to read the proposed law.

*Summary: S.772 - 113th Congress (2013-2014)

Shown Here:
Introduced in Senate (04/18/2013)

Traditional Cigar Manufacturing and Small Business Jobs Preservation Act of 2013 - Amends the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act to exempt traditional large and premium cigars from regulation by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and from user fees assessed on tobacco products by the FDA.*


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

jpendasulo said:


> The FDA proposed tobacco regulations that would affect the premium cigar industry. They seek to define a premium cigar as having a price point of $10 or higher. Premium cigars are not regulated like cigarettes are now so it looks like prices of cigars would have to be above $10 to remain unregulated/taxed. Say goodbye to good $6-7 cigars.
> 
> There is a draft law before Congress (S.772) that basically stops the FDA proposal. You can read it at the link provided by Huskers.
> 
> ...


That would be a shame, there's no unregulated Tobacco in Ireland so its all taxed very highly. in a B&M your lowest price for a single stick would be about $15 for a cheaper corona.

To add to that, anything being shipped in is subject to 3 different taxes...all high rates.


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

jacko said:


> That would be a shame, there's no unregulated Tobacco in Ireland so its all taxed very highly. in a B&M your lowest price for a single stick would be about $15 for a cheaper corona.
> 
> To add to that, anything being shipped in is subject to 3 different taxes...all high rates.


That's what we have to look forward to in the US also.


----------



## jacko (Jul 4, 2014)

jpendasulo said:


> That's what we have to look forward to in the US also.


It's a nightmare, as well as that we also have to contend with no smoking indoors of any kind, no clubs no lounges no nothing !

It would of course effect me too, i rely on the online US market for non-Cuban Cigars.


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

jacko said:


> It's a nightmare, as well as that we also have to contend with no smoking indoors of any kind, no clubs no lounges no nothing !
> 
> It would of course effect me too, i rely on the online US market for non-Cuban Cigars.


You'll have to keep an eye on the legislation and stock up if the FDA gets close to regulating cigars. I'm sure that cbid will watching for any FDA rulings. I'm working on a Wineador that should hold 400 so that is what I would do if it gets close. Our laws aren't quite as tough, even in California.


----------



## Yankeelawdog (Aug 14, 2012)

One cannot discriminate against homosexuals and transgenders. Marijuana is increasingly becoming legal and is not regulated at the state level. But you cannot smoke a cigar save for your home and deep in the woods. Sad state.


----------



## Yankeelawdog (Aug 14, 2012)

If the FDA moves forward, it will be like a run on the banks during the Great Depression. Another humidor is a good idea.


----------



## jpendasulo (Feb 27, 2014)

Yankeelawdog said:


> One cannot discriminate against homosexuals and transgenders. Marijuana is increasingly becoming legal and is not regulated at the state level. But you cannot smoke a cigar save for your home and deep in the woods. Sad state.


Not so sure how long the deep woods thing will last. I heard that the bears have a petition started. No protest marches going yet though.

And don't forget about forest fires.


----------



## gen2mike (Oct 31, 2014)

I really hope that this does not become a reality. The only reason I can afford to s!one as many cigars as I like is because of online retailers. Cbid has been a godsend for me.


----------

